# Would the Schwinn Jaguar Tank fit on a Schwinn Speedster



## ArborlyMink (Aug 28, 2021)

I would like to know if this Tank would fit on the Schwinn Speedster?


----------



## phantom (Aug 28, 2021)

yeah it will fit.


----------



## barrykoolkat (Aug 28, 2021)

yes it should fit on any cantalever frame. i bought one from the same outfit , its not bad for a repop the brackets were a little out of alignment though.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 28, 2021)

oops. duplicate post.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 28, 2021)

I put one of those repop tanks on my 1984 Cruiser 5. Same cantilever frame.


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 28, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> I put one of those repop tanks on my 1984 Cruiser 5. Same cantilever frame.View attachment 1469040



I was looking for 1 of those more modern day frames to swap parts from a Cruiser 7 girls bike I have. I started once to just use a Huffy frame but I figured the tank wouldn't fit & I didn't wanna buy the tank to find out it's negative


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 28, 2021)

I'll mention that there were a few cantilever frame geometry changes over the years and even though they were slight, they may have altered the area where the tank is. So with that, the tank may fit but the question is, just how well does it fit. And how accurate are the reproduction tanks?


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 28, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I'll mention that there were a few cantilever frame geometry changes over the years and even though they were slight, they may have altered the area where the tank is. So with that, the tank may fit but the question is, just how well does it fit. And how accurate are the reproduction tanks?



I have noticed some cantilever frames with those tanks & you can see a lot more gaps between them in the frames; I don't know if it's the frames (some are non schwinns) or if it's the tank. If I had 1 though I could try it on a '65 Murray cantilever & a modern day Huffy Cranbrook. Where is the best place to find the repop tanks?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 28, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I have noticed some cantilever frames with those tanks & you can see a lot more gaps between them in the frames; I don't know if it's the frames (some are non schwinns) or if it's the tank. If I had 1 though I could try it on a '65 Murray cantilever & a modern day Huffy Cranbrook. Where is the best place to find the repop tanks?




Those repop tanks aren't cheap these days. Bicyclebones and a few others sell them and I'm sure Dan has the license to reproduce them. How in hell could a Schwinn cantilever tank ever fit Huffy or Murray?


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 28, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Those repop tanks aren't cheap these days. Bicyclebones and a few others sell them and I'm sure Dan has the license to reproduce them. How in hell could a Schwinn cantilever tank ever fit Huffy or Murray?



I don't know that it could or would. Hence why I haven't bought 1. Also why I said I wanted a newer Schwinn frame to swap over the Cruiser 7 Parts to & consider a repop tank


----------



## barrykoolkat (Sep 11, 2021)

i have bought two different repop tanks at different prices one came painted the othrt flash chromed the painted one was over $100 the chrome one about $65. the difference in the quality and fit was obvious . the more expansive painted one was good quality and fit perfectly the cheaper chrome one looked cheap ,fit bad and its very hard to paint over chrome and have to use expansiv bond promoter . you get what you pay for , i would buy the painted schwenn aproved one again. the chrome i would only use for knock off bikes or something like a every day rider .


----------

